# T58 - egg smell



## shacked (11/8/14)

I put down a kit and bits Belgian Tripel (OG: 1.069) on the weekend and pitched an active starter of T58 yeast at about 22C. Airlock activity started really quickly after pitching and its currently sitting at 19C.

There is a really strong egg / sulfur smell coming out of the airlock. I'm assuming this is ok and is something to do with the T58 but just wanted to double check that I don't have an infected batch on my hands. 

Has anyone experienced the same?


----------



## manticle (11/8/14)

A lot of yeasts will produce noticeable sulphurous smells, particularly if stressed. Did you pitch enough healthy yeast? Time should see it subside.


----------



## Steve (11/8/14)

Nope not experience the same. Never had sulphur from T58


----------



## Screwtop (11/8/14)

manticle said:


> A lot of yeasts will produce noticeable sulphurous smells, particularly if stressed. Did you pitch enough healthy yeast? Time should see it subside.


As Manticle posted.......... Fermentis advise 50 to 80 g/hl in primary fermentation so for a gravity of 1.069 somewhere around 70g/100L or 15g in 22L. Maybe the sulphur suggests you might need to increase temp.

Screwy


----------



## shacked (13/8/14)

thanks for the feedback.

I pitched 11.5g of the T58 via an active starter that was about 24 hours old. Figured that was enough and I had it on the stir plate for a while.

The smell has subsided somewhat and I took a small sample that didn't seem to smell or taste off!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (13/8/14)

I've had a bit of sulphur in the early stages, but it calmed down and didn't translate to the beer.

Fantastic yeast for a dried yeast.


----------



## panzerd18 (13/8/14)

I've heard W34/70 can be smelly too.


----------



## panzerd18 (29/9/14)

Using T-58 at the moment and can confirm it gives off a sulfery smell while fermenting.


----------

